# Blue Cheese Dip



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

Blue Cheese Dip 

Danish blue cheese - 1/2 lb. - softened
Cream cheese - 8 oz. - softened
Sour cream - 16 oz. - room temp
Bacon (to taste) - fried, drained, and chopped small 

Add all ingredients to processor and pulse till well mixed. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. Serve as dip or as salad dressing.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 21, 2009)

Yum! Or dollop some on a steak or burger!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Yum! Or dollop some on a steak or burger!


 yup i have done that also. or dip fried chicken in it.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 21, 2009)

I was thinking chicken wings


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> I was thinking chicken wings


 yup!!!!!!!!!!!! and breasts LOL i like breasts and wings fried.


----------



## Chicks (Apr 21, 2009)

How about just eating it with a spoon ???
C


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL!!!!! Oh YEAH!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

been there done that!! LOL or use lettuce leaves as a spoon (less guilt)


----------



## Katie H (Apr 21, 2009)

msmofet said:


> been there done that!! LOL or use lettuce leaves as a spoon (less guilt)



...And no evidence.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

it's the bacon that sends this recipe over the top!! after it's ground people can't guess what that unique flavor is. i don't always tell them


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

Katie E said:


> ...And no evidence.


 LOL yup!!  IF you clean the bowl real good.


----------



## letscook (Apr 22, 2009)

celery sticks for a spoon  sounds great, love blue cheese on a burger.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 22, 2009)

msmofet said:


> Blue Cheese Dip
> 
> Danish blue cheese - 1/2 lb. - softened
> Cream cheese - 8 oz. - softened
> ...


 
For a really pretty veggie dip, I add to the above:
_1 teaspoon lemon juice_
_1/2 teaspoon prepared horseradish_
_1/4 cup grated carrots_
_1/4 cup chopped green onions    _


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 22, 2009)

My wife makes an excellent blue cheese dressing using Roquefort blue cheese ... man, now I'm drooling.  I'm not sure what all goes into it, but it's killer.  Roquefort is not easy to come by, at least it's not in your everyday grocery; most of the time we have to order it.

I wouldn't put the dressing on anything other than a salad though, I had a Blue Burger at a  Beef O Brady's once and I asked if they had Blue Cheese to put on, and the waitress said they did.  It came out with blue cheese salad dressing dripping off of it ... it was disgusting.  I like the flavor of the blue cheese on a burger, but not all the rest of the dressing recipe


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 22, 2009)

How close to no fat can y'all come while still maintaining taste?  Give it some thought and let me know.  I'm a droolin' for some and the Doc says NO! Not with the fat.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 22, 2009)

letscook said:


> celery sticks for a spoon sounds great, love blue cheese on a burger.


 
i sometimes cut down the sour cream, add more cream cheese to make it thicker. then "stuff" the celery ribs and serve them on the appy tray.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 22, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> My wife makes an excellent blue cheese dressing using Roquefort blue cheese ... man, now I'm drooling. I'm not sure what all goes into it, but it's killer. Roquefort is not easy to come by, at least it's not in your everyday grocery; most of the time we have to order it.
> 
> I wouldn't put the dressing on anything other than a salad though, I had a Blue Burger at a Beef O Brady's once and I asked if they had Blue Cheese to put on, and the waitress said they did. It came out with blue cheese salad dressing dripping off of it ... it was disgusting. I like the flavor of the blue cheese on a burger, but not all the rest of the dressing recipe


Roquefort, Gorgonzola and Stilton are very strong blue cheeses. i use the Danish or Maytag (i love maytag because it is so mild you can eat it like a table cheese, when i can find it) blue because i like my blue cheese a bit milder. the blue burgers i have ever had were made with the blue cheese in the middle of the burger (like a stuffing of sorts). i can't imagine what that restaurant was thinking drenching your burger in the dressing. i have asked for blue dressing on the side when i have ordered a spicey steak and have dipped in it.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 23, 2009)

msmofet said:


> Roquefort, Gorgonzola and Stilton are very strong blue cheeses. i use the Danish or Maytag (i love maytag because it is so mild you can eat it like a table cheese, when i can find it) blue because i like my blue cheese a bit milder. the blue burgers i have ever had were made with the blue cheese in the middle of the burger (like a stuffing of sorts). i can't imagine what that restaurant was thinking drenching your burger in the dressing. i have asked for blue dressing on the side when i have ordered a spicey steak and have dipped in it.



It was certainly a first for me, having blue cheese dressing on a burger ... and if I have anything to say about it ... it will be the last too.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> It was certainly a first for me, having blue cheese dressing on a burger ... and if I have anything to say about it ... it will be the last too.


i don't blame ya!! maybe if they gave you the dressing on the side you could have dipped in it. did you send the burger back? i would have and do send things back when they aren't right.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 23, 2009)

No, the place reminded me too much of Shenanigans in the movie Waiting ... I didn't want my new burger to come back with new and interesting ingredients   If it were something more than a $2 burger, I might have ... but it didn't seem worth the risk.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> No, the place reminded me too much of Shenanigans in the movie Waiting ... I didn't want my new burger to come back with new and interesting ingredients  If it were something more than a $2 burger, I might have ... but it didn't seem worth the risk.


oh i see. in that case i would have just sent it back and got a mickeyD burger later or a can of soup.  i would not have paid for it. i am stubborn that way. i waited tables and believe a customer should get the best. thats just me. not so much because of the cost BUT to register my dissatisfaction.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 23, 2009)

Great looking recipe msmofet!  We are blue cheese junkies so this is a for sure this summer!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2009)

msmofet said:


> Blue Cheese Dip
> 
> Danish blue cheese - 1/2 lb. - softened
> Cream cheese - 8 oz. - softened
> ...


 


dave the baker said:


> How close to no fat can y'all come while still maintaining taste? Give it some thought and let me know. I'm a droolin' for some and the Doc says NO! Not with the fat.


hmmmmmmmmmmm how about that neuf (sp?) cream cheese which is low fat, low fat sour cream, i don't think there is a no or low fat blue cheese (but i have never looked for one). and maybe (yikes!!) bacos for the bacon? what about looking into vegan substitutes for these ingredients. vegans don't eat much dairy and the veggie "copycat" ingredients should be lower in fat. i am not sure of this but it's worth a try when you get a craving. i don't think that is much help to you but i gave it a try. let me know if you succeed. the flavor won't be quite the same. you can't even have a treat once in awhile?


----------

